# Wanted Mini who needs a good home...



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a client (highschool girl) who was buying a Mini from me to keep as a companion to the Mini she already had. Several weeks ago they woke up and found her Mini dead. Thru pictures and talking with them, I had to tell them they had bought a dwarf. They didn't know anything about dwarfism in the Minis and the seller had never told them anything about it either. The girl is heart broken, still wants to buy my Mini but now they don't have a companion for her. I'm selling mine on payments because the girl has to pay for her by herself, her parents are going thru a divorce so money is very tight for them right now. I'm looking for a free or $200-300 Miniature for her. They have the ability to care for them and the dwarf from the photos she showed me looked very good, they found her lying by her water bucket in the morning, she just dropped from her heart stopping. Please let me know if anyone has a horse available. This girl wants to do therapy work and train the Minis to drive as well. She is located in PA, and I can do some traveling to pick one up, but not more than the surrounding states.

Thanks!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 4, 2007)

A big thank you to all the generous people who offered horses, there truly are some wonderful and giving people out there with Mini Horses!









We found a little gelding in the area who is going to meet what she needs, they were together this afternoon for the first time, and you could just see the bonding!





Again a big thanks to all who offered horses!


----------

